
Replacing JQuery with Vue.js: No Build Step Necessary - cdmoyer
https://www.smashingmagazine.com/2018/02/jquery-vue-javascript/
======
ix-hispana
Sometimes framework peeps can get caught on complex stuff because it's more
interesting. While talking about static analysis, HOCs, immutable thunks and
so on is cool, I'm glad Sarah went down to planet Earth to speak to the
mortals. There's a lot of market potential for Vue in legacy sites.

------
cdmoyer
I understand that this is probably not the ideal way to use Vue.js, but I love
the clear examples and the guide to baby steps into Vue.js. I've got a lot of
legacy sites that I work on, where a full build system and conversion isn't
tenable, but something as shown here, totaly is.

